# Farmington bay Ice report?



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking to get out on Tuesday, wanted to know if the ice has gotten worse with this weekend storm. Tried to get out on Sat AM, but the icy roads forced us to abort. Looking for boat access info on the west section. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard you can still get a boat out. the ice is not very thick right now.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I went out yesterday afternoon and it was cold. Lately the Ice has been almost completely melted on the rest pond in the evening but yesterday it still had a lot of ice on it. There were pockets in the ice where they were rafted up. Tons of coots. I have a feeling that this last storm pushed out most of the birds. Still some widgen, pintails, mallards, and a few shovelers. Also saw a few divers but they were few and far between. Geese are in thick though. Saw one guy being checked on his way out that had a Snow Goose. I also watched 500+ geese land into the pockets of open water on the rest pond. My dog out hunted me. I got skunked and he found three cripples. I did not go out by the turpin or crystal. Do they still have easily ecessible open water or is it really frozen over. What Is the best technique for hunting when everything ices up cause normally I start to hang up my crap for the season when the hard freeze comes, other than for the occasional goose hunt or green head shoot, but I am not ready to give up this season.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Went out with a buddy this afternoon (I wasn't hunting) and he shot a limit in about 2 hours. Scored a black duck which was really sweet! 

The ice had broken up on the rest pond, and there were airboats on the west side. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Any swans around Farmington now??


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We'll be going and hopefully put a few birds in the boat. I'll post an update tomorrow night. 

Goshawk- We saw quite a few swans last week right before and during the first storm.


----------



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Scored a black duck which was really sweet!


You sure about that???


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

sprigz said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > Scored a black duck which was really sweet!
> ...


Well, we thought for sure that it was, but after a little research we id'd it as a mottled duck.[attachment=0:d2ugepia]Mottled duck.jpg[/attachment:d2ugepia]


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> Any swans around Farmington now??


We didn't see any swans yesterday.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Well, we thought for sure that it was, but after a little research we id'd it as a mottled duck.[attachment=0:20ks2926]Mottled duck.jpg[/attachment:20ks2926]


WOW!!! I would think that a Mottled duck would be even more rare in Utah than a Black duck. Please tell me you guys are gonna mount it! Quite the trophy! You don't have any pics of the speculum do you? Getting either species around here deserves a big congrats!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll see if he has any other pics.... they were all taken on his camera. Yep... he's getting it mounted!


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

Made it out first thing this morning. Had to break through 1/4 -1/2 inch ice between the first 2 bridges. Then it opened up. Most of the ice was pushed up against the north dike. Not too many birds in the air. We did see some long strings really high. None really working into decoys. There were also quite a few swans around, and managed to have a flock of a dozen fly by just out of range. By the time we had to take off, most of the ice was melted out. You would have to stay to the south side as well as pick your route through some spots. There was a very large flock of pintails with a few greenheads out on the ice to the west. My buddy is going to go out again tomorrow afternoon and see if there is more activity in the afternoon.


----------

